# Latest dpo you got a bfp?



## Mrs Dragonfly

Hey ladies, I'm trying to hold onto strings for hope. Today I'm 13dpo and debating whether to test tomorrow or not. I ovulated earlier than expected so I'm hopeful that I'm getting bfn's because af isn't due until next week:shrug:

What's the latest dpo that any of you ladies have gotten a bfp after getting bfn's?

Thanks in advance:flower:


----------



## Mrs HM

With my first preg I got bfn at 10dpo and 12dpo. I didn't test again until the day AF was due (was busy that week!) and bfp at 14dpo. This time I had bfn until 11dpo.


----------



## Mrs HM

urgh, meant to add - good luck!!


----------



## Shea2327

I also had a bfn 10 dpo and 12 dpo. Assumed I was done for that cycle so didn't test again until 17 dpo and got my bfp. Good luck!!! :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Thanks ladies, this makes me feel a little more hopeful.

Mrs HM - Tomorrow I'll be 14dpo, I hope this is it!

Shea - that gives me lots of hope that you didn't get a bfp until 17dpo! Since I ovulated so early by the time af is due I would actually be 19dpo.


----------



## justhoping

im 12 dpo and no sign of af actually which for me i can usually feel it coming on..

so im hoping i will get a late plus....maybe..who knows but one can hope

good luck


----------



## lalalily

I got a very faint :bfp: on 14dpo late in the evening, faint at 15dpo with FMU. It's finally getting darker at 16dpo!


----------



## 4utumn

Hello, I am currently 19 dpo, no sign of AF and getting bfn. Feeling deflated. Did anyone get a BFP after 19dpo?


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## MaybeThisMnth

4utumn said:


> Hello, I am currently 19 dpo, no sign of AF and getting bfn. Feeling deflated. Did anyone get a BFP after 19dpo?

I'm on 14dpo and same as you. I think my HSG in September messed up my ovulation though as my temps have been crazy this month and i may not have even ovulated at all :-( I hope you find out what's going on soon! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/bfp_zps9feec02c.gif


----------

